# Plymouth Fishing boat "Coquette"



## JD Vriesema (Dec 7, 2008)

Can anyone help with identifying a boat called "Coquette". MyGreat Great Grandfather worked on her in the 1870's and I believe he was on her when he lost his life 0n 24th Jan 1878. All I have been told is that he drowned through a collision with the "Ira". Any help would be greatfully recieved.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard.
I've edited your title for your so that it reads correctly.
Enjoy the voyage.


----------



## JD Vriesema (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for that. I think I will be spending many hours reading on this forum.


----------

